# Security? FreeBSD systems as NSA targets



## geek (Nov 17, 2016)

Shadow Brokers reveals list of Servers Hacked by the NSA.

FreeBSD is mentioned as one of the systems used in some of the hacked servers: 





> Most of the affected servers were running Solaris, Oracle-owned Unix-based operating system, while some were running FreeBSD or Linux.



This makes me curious about the security of FreeBSD and the methods and vulnerabilities NSA used to hack the servers. Do you think FreeBSD is suitable for tasks that require security – should something like OpenBSD be used then? Or do you think FreeBSD is, however, more secure than Linux or Solaris, for example?


----------



## Remington (Nov 17, 2016)

No OS is hackproof.  if you want hackproof computer then flip the 'off' switch and problem solved. 

Arguing which OS is more secure is a matter of perspective.  It's how you set it up and what services are being run on the server.

OpenBSD is generally the most secured OS as far as I know.  Mac OS, Windows or Solaris are not so great with security since their codes are closed-source and proprietary.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 17, 2016)

I've said this many times. It never ceases to amaze me how individuals with web sites find out what the most secret organization in the world is actively doing on the inside and throughout.

It also makes me giggle when we no longer hear about the CIA and any of the other secret agencies in other countries around the world actively doing the same things. If this was Hollywood, everyone would want the NSA's publicity agent.

If only everything, or anything, we read about the NSA could be verified as true. I'd bet little of it is.


----------



## obsigna (Nov 17, 2016)

> ... said the NSA likely compromised all the servers between 2000 and 2010.



This means FreeBSD versions from 3.5 to 8.0. This is perhaps a bit more relevant than the IIS Web server folder traversal vulnerability found in 2000, but not really that much for getting a discussion heated above 35 °C (95 °F).


----------



## zspider (Nov 18, 2016)

That's to be expected. The more NSA targets using the platform, the more interest the NSA will have in compromising it. Given enough time and money they will find a way. Just look at how lethal the Equation malware is. Practically no mortal man can destroy it.

I would not be the least bit surprised to find the NSA hoarding vulnerabilities and producing hack tools for the latest versions of FreeBSD.

You're not going to escape from the long arm of the NSA here.

Better off designing your own hardware and producing your own software in that case.


----------



## geek (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks like this stuff has already been mentioned on these forums, I just couldn't find it with the search tool.

FreeBSD makes the list...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 19, 2016)

After glancing at that article, I think I'll submit my own unprecedented, special report.

"Russian spy agency cracks millions of Windows PCs!!!" 

Next week: "Chinese spy agency cracks millions of Windows PCs!!!"

Where do I get my money for that?


----------

